# Rotten Egg Smell...No Codes



## ddnowens (Dec 10, 2008)

I have noticed in the past 6 months this rotten egg smell 3-4 times.....I have not gotten anyone or me to stand behind it while acc.....I have looked and looked and have seen nothing on this....there is no check engine light or codes.


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

Mine has smelled that way since I drove it off the showroom floor 4.5 years ago. My local GM just says to try filling up at a different gas station. It makes no difference where I fill it smells like a$$ no matter what. My brother has even smelled it driving behind me on the interstate on the way to the track. I think we'd have to do a cat delete in order to get rid of the smell.


----------



## ddnowens (Dec 10, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing.....I have had the car 2 years and just started having this problem.....SO on that note what to do  I dont want to take them off cause I dont want it to loud....We have an automotive shop so I can get to all I need for exhaust work but I want the deep rumble with out the poppin when I shift gears....I hate that and I refuse to touch it til I find the correct answer to it....I have flowmaster 40s onit now everything else stock....sounds good fromt the back and vibrates my kitchen when its in the garage but it looses it when you take off and go...I hate that....I want that rumble all the time...any suggestions on that part other than we stink lmao


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

maybe remove the cats but add an X-pipe?


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

ddnowens said:


> I have noticed in the past 6 months this rotten egg smell 3-4 times.....I have not gotten anyone or me to stand behind it while acc.....I have looked and looked and have seen nothing on this....there is no check engine light or codes.


That smell is your catalytic converter(s) going bad.


----------



## ddnowens (Dec 10, 2008)

Has been sluggish to crank also....found battery has boiled over also....keeping fingers crossed that we have found the problem....this is not the only thing Im having issues with...I will post other issues later...thanks for all the help and we gonna see.


----------



## ddnowens (Dec 10, 2008)

Been sluggish to crank also here the last few days....checked and battery as boiled over so hope we have found the problem....have other issues too but will post them later....thats for the help...hubby was just fussing saying cats shouldnt have failed this soon...06 with 33,000 miles....but u never know


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

You can also smell a sulfur smell from the battery that could be described as rotten eggs. From your description I would say it is most likely the battery.


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

Mine has smelled that way since it had 1 mile on it. Hard to believe it means cats are bad. I've been driving it that way since I got it and never had any codes or anything.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

RJ_05GTO said:


> You can also smell a sulfur smell from the battery that could be described as rotten eggs. From your description I would say it is most likely the battery.


:agree

In the title he says no codes so I would think that would eliminate the cats.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Most likely the battery issue.

If it was tuned, the things I would consider done are: disable 1-4 shift, change top speed limiter, and turn off rear O2s.


----------

